# Some quick tips on placing cabinets in custom layout in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In This video I will share some tips on placing cabinets in custom layout in eCabinets
The areas that I will be covering are: 
Settings and preferences. Defining the standard dimensions for cabinet placement.
In custom layout I will demonstrate how to use the different options In the Place mode.
I will also touch on manually adjusting the placement of cabinets that have already been placed.

Here is the link to check it out
https://youtu.be/fYYYqE_6qUM


----------

